# How to sanitize fish tank and accesories?



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

My betta recently passed from columnaris (I thought it was fin rot the whole time because receding fins were the only symptom he showed and I was treating him for finrot until one morning I woke up and he had grayish patches and whitish stuff. Then only an hour or two later he passed...) and so now I need to know how to sanitize everything like silk plants, gravel, cave and API test tubes so if I ever have a fish again I have clean supplies... D:


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know much about the specific bacteria you're trying to fight off, but since no one else has answered I'll give you my best shot - most bacteria can't survive the heat of boiling water, so the few times I've felt like I need to really sterile a tank after disease I've poured boiling water in. You could also add a lot of salt to further disinfect against fungus and bacteria. 

As far as the decor, if you think it could be boiled go for it, but things like rocks and maybe the glass you might not want to boil. 

Change all the filter media, obviously. 

Letting everything sit out and completely dry out for a week or two will probably get rid of most aquatic bacteria. 

Again, I'm not an expert on this particular issue but knowing what I know about fish keeping, those are some methods I imagine might work to disinfect a tank. I don't know what columnaris can withstand, but most bacteria can't survive in 212 degree heat.


----------



## lemonpebbles (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! but thing is, I have a plastic tank so I don't think I can put boiling water into that... So can I just use really hot water and salt to rinse it out?


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I would use a tiny amount of bleach and water to wash everything but the silk plants (anything that might retain the bleach dont use) and the rinse it REALLy well in HOT water, as hot as your hands can stand.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.......

If it was columnaris....then it doesn't matter what you use to clean the tank since this bacteria is in the tank all the time....it is normal and is harmless to the fish until the right conditions exist......this being-stress that compromises the fish immune response...stress can be caused for a number of reasons...the most common being poor water quality, overstocked, poorly stocked, injury (open wound) harassed by other fish, excessive chasing with a net, sudden chemistry or temp changes to name a few.....

When you suspect columnaris-lower the water temp 75-76F, high dose of sodium chloride (aquarium salt) 3tsp/gal, QT, tannins, dim lit quiet location-premixed treatment water to make the needed 100% daily water change easier....Two strains-fast moving that the fish usually will not recover-fatal within 12-24h and a slower moving that the fish can recover from....

This is one of the reason you want to keep the water temp in the low normal range for treatments....if the Betta is being treated for something...it is most likely stressed and along with stress you have a compromised immune response....too high a water temp and the bacteria will thrive/multiply and can overwhelm the immune compromised fish infecting it......

I would give the tank a good cleaning with tepid water-if you use bleach-rinse well and use extra dechlorinator with the finial fill....

Again, sorry for your loss....and don't give up.....this is a great hobby....stuff happens......look forward to hearing about and seeing pics of your new Betta......


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

I was hoping someone who knew about columnaris would chime in for you 

And now I'll have some points if it ever happens to me. Thanks OldFishLady!


----------

